# Here we go again!



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It looks like the fire season is with us again along with a large one near our own Travelling Man. I hope you're OK TM.

Stay safe everyone and please spare a thought for the bombeiros.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

There's a big report in the Mail online. 

TM - please let us know you're OK.


----------



## Tryon (Jul 17, 2015)

One of the roving TV commentators is at TM's village Noderinho near Graça... near to 2 cars, wedged together, that have burnt out. For updates. 

https://www.firstonetv.eu/Live/Portugal/Televisão-Independente-24-(TVI-24)-12


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Folks, I have just seen on the BBC website that 57 people have lost their lives in the fire at Pedrógão Grande, most trying to escape. Some of these were recovered from their cars. There are also 59 injured including several firefighters. This is so sad.

I have tried to contact TM on his landline but it is not working. TM's mobile is ringing out unanswered. The number that I have ends *****6816. If any of you have any other way to contact him, please let us know if you get through. One of TM's closest friends is forum member 'Maggy Crawford' but I have no idea where Maggy lives. I have sent both a PM and will come back here immediately if I hear from either of them.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, JB


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

One of the injured has now sadly passed bring the total to 58. 

We have been in touch with the bombeiros who are asking for water, milk and fresh fruit. Please help out if you can.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is from the Guardian:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/18/portugal-more-than-20-people-killed-in-forest-fires

Good to see a better response (cross border) from neighbours than the Grenfell situation.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Well, I'd hardly expect the French to send firemen to west London and from what I gather, they have been INUNNDATED with food, clothing etc. Not that I'd defend our beloved non-leaderene in any way.
Any news on TM or Maggie, JB??


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Folks, I have just seen on the BBC website that 57 people have lost their lives in the fire at Pedrógão Grande, most trying to escape. Some of these were recovered from their cars. There are also 59 injured including several firefighters. This is so sad.
> 
> I have tried to contact TM on his landline but it is not working. TM's mobile is ringing out unanswered. The number that I have ends *****6816. If any of you have any other way to contact him, please let us know if you get through. One of TM's closest friends is forum member 'Maggy Crawford' but I have no idea where Maggy lives. I have sent both a PM and will come back here immediately if I hear from either of them.



I can confirm the TM's number ends in 6816. 

I am also trying to contact my ex-wife who lives a few miles along the same road in Moita. If anyone has any updates or news sources........  

Thanks


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Really hoping for some good news.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> I can confirm the TM's number ends in 6816.
> 
> I am also trying to contact my ex-wife who lives a few miles along the same road in Moita. If anyone has any updates or news sources........
> 
> Thanks


Hi Matt. I had forgotten that your place was so close. We're on our way to the fire station to drop some supplies off. I'll try to ascertain if your area is directly affected or not.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> Well, I'd hardly expect the French to send firemen to west London and from what I gather, they have been INUNNDATED with food, clothing etc. Not that I'd defend our beloved non-leaderene in any way.
> Any news on TM or Maggie, JB??


Nothing yet Smudges other than all landlines in the area are down as you would expect. No landline also means no Internet for some. There's also the possibility that cell towers are affected.

I will post back here with any updates.

Colin


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Colin. 
Liz


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi Matt. I had forgotten that your place was so close. We're on our way to the fire station to drop some supplies off. I'll try to ascertain if your area is directly affected or not.



Thanks Colin. I just heard from her father. She had to drive some distance from the house to get a phone signal so yes, mobile towers must be down in the area. She is OK. 

There is apparently fire damage in our garden, and a broken window in the house, but the house has survived. If I hear any more I will post it here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Travelling man*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/1285321-travelling-man-pedr-g-o-grande.html


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

There is apparently now a missing persons hotline: 236488060

Praying for Portugal today! <3


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

It's good to hear that so many of you are safe and well.
Is there an active fire map for the areas?
Stay safe xx


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

44danno said:


> It's good to hear that so many of you are safe and well.
> Is there an active fire map for the areas?
> Stay safe xx


More info here:

http://www.prociv.pt/en-us/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Pages/default.aspx?cID=6


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Maggie Crawford?


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> More info here:
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/en-us/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Pages/default.aspx?cID=6


Thank you


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

44danno said:


> It's good to hear that so many of you are safe and well.
> Is there an active fire map for the areas?
> Stay safe xx



Try this. Not sure how accurate or up to date it is but it is a fire map

https://fogos.pt/


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone heard from Maggie Crawford?


What about Travelling-Man Siobhán? Hasn't he heard anything? Any news of Digger Dave?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> What about Travelling-Man Siobhán? Hasn't he heard anything? Any news of Digger Dave?


No news on either from yet Colin 
:sorry:


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> No news on either from yet Colin
> :sorry:


Thanks Siobhán. Any news of Travelling-Man's home?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JB last I heard from him he was still waiting for news. 
His phone ran out of battery. 
Sorted for accommodation for tonight thanks to Tony Talho. 
Have forwarded a message of your PM to me.
Three days of official mourning.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> JB last I heard from him he was still waiting for news.
> His phone ran out of battery.
> Sorted for accommodation for tonight thanks to Tony Talho.
> Have forwarded a message of your PM to me.
> Three days of official mourning.


Thanks again Siobhán.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone heard from Maggie Crawford?


I have tried to obtain information about Maggy this morning through two contacts in the area. Whilst they had no personal knowledge, one did say that it is believed that no estrangeiros are among the dead.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Those of us in other countries' forums, share your concerns regarding the wellbeing or otherwise of PT forum members and, indeed, of others who might be affected. I, personally, am following the situation as closely as I can, being acquainted through the forum with many of you.

Regards
Baldilocks and family


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Those of us in other countries' forums, share your concerns regarding the wellbeing or otherwise of PT forum members and, indeed, of others who might be affected. I, personally, am following the situation as closely as I can, being acquainted through the forum with many of you.
> 
> Regards
> Baldilocks and family


Thank you Baldock. Your thoughts and concerns are appreciated.


----------

